#  Krankenpflege >   PEG Sonde >

## Pinky

Hallo,
bei meinen Vater ist übernacht Blut aus der PEG Sonde gekommen.Haben schon im Krankenhaus angerufen und die meinten er sollte erstmal Essen und schauen ob es wieder Blutet.Jetzt Blutet es nichts mehr und es geht im gut. 
Was kann das sein? 
MFG
Eva

----------


## dreamchaser

Wie alt ist denn die PEG? Wenn sie frisch gelegt wurde, dann kann es noch eine Blutung nach der Anlage sein. Wenn die Anlage schon länger her ist, dann solltet ihr auch den Stuhlgang beobachten, oder der schwarz wird. Wenn das der Fall ist, dann ggf. nochmal im KH vorstellen.

----------


## Pinky

Die PEG Sonde liegt fast seit 2 Jahre.Seit ein paar Tagen hat er Durchfall.Heute fng es wieder an zu bluten

----------


## dreamchaser

Vielleicht ist eine Druckstelle entstanden durch die Sonde, welche jetzt blutet. Lass doch mal den Hausarzt draufschauen.

----------


## Pinky

Die PEG Sonde  hat sich verwachsen.Morgen hat mein Vate eine OP.

----------

